# Journal 1 (Gravity Falls reference)



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi! I am FishWhisperer. I like Bettas, fish in general, coral, Doctor Who, dragons, sculpture, origami, reading, minecraft, and obviously by the title of this thread Gravity Falls
Anyways: introducing Derek!
He is a crowntail male bought at an LFS that sells all sorts of animal. He is at home in his 2.5 gallon tank with a filter, green gravel and plastic plants. There is no heater though. I don't know if he's a marble or a gristle. His favorite spot is on top of the Ovation 210 filter and generally darts around the tank. Sorry about the lack of a heater. The only size the store had was 30+ watts. Posts will be irregular so keep on the watch!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Correction: I am now getting a heater soon. I got a new glass lid that came with 2 dividers. I am only allowed my 2.5 due to space issues and if I divided it ( 3 ways) the space would be 5/6 of a gallon. Yes or no?
Derek is doing incredible! I hope a heater would make him happier!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Derek did his first full in flare as I took his picture!
He looked incredible! Here is the picture


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I got the heater but I am not putting it in until tomorrow. I hope this will help him stop glass surfing and flare more!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I put the heater in but now I need an extension cord! Derek was so scared when I put in the heater. He was like, AAHHHHHH WHY DOES THIS HAPPEN TO MEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok the heater is plugged in and I think it is doing a good job.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I have seen a change in Derek's behavior a few hours after putting in the heater! Hoping it is positive! He's darting around and exploring everything! He eats so it might not be stress. Pics to come!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm sure he'll enjoy the new tropical weather!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah! I am currently making a hammock and cave for him! Each out of a half of a plastic cup! Thanks for replying I always appreciate comments and suggestions!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Well. He seems to drink the air like water and his beard seems to come out. Not like a flare. More like in out in out really quickly.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I probably won't be posting for a little bit. Sadly Derek has passed. Until then, thanks for the help and info. Derek's happy life was due to the info gathered here and around.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. :c SIP Derek.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I still have not gotten a new fish. Soon hopefully 
Anyways this is inspiring!: (I changed the lyrics a little, the original song beeing neon Pegasus by parry gripp. I just changed it to be Neon Betta Dish )

Spread your fins Neon Betta fish
And go flying through the night
They can take your glitter
But they can't take away your sparkle

And the thousand arm robot octopus
Will try to grab your golden strains
But your fins are strong from the battle
Over Cupcake Mountain

Never again to be lonely
Never again to be without a home
Never to bow to the gummy king's throne
Never again, never again!

Never again to be chained down
By the Little Bowl Girl at the big pet stores
Soaring over it all, high up in the clouds
Never again, never again!

(Yeah!
When I first saw you defeating the Gummy King's
Gluten powered armada in the darkness of space,
I knew you were no ordinary betta fish!)

Un-break your heart, Neon Betta Fish
And go swimmingg through the stars
Out there with your dreams
Your sparkly dreams

And the genetically modified nerite snail
With a face just like Pacifica Northwest
Can't track you down with the
Rockabilly Worm from Space Land

Never again to be lonely
Never again to be without a home
Never to bow to the Gummy King's throne
Never again, never again!

Never again to be chained down
By the Little bowl Girl at the Big pet stores
Soaring over it all, high up in the clouds
Never again, never again

(No matter how insane or ridiculous,
You must follow your dreams!)


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Merry Christmas! And happy holidays!*

Hi there! Merry Christmas and happy holidays! I got fish stuff for Christmas!
Here it is:
API stress coat+
Zoo med betta conditioner
Another tetra betta safe start kit
A master test kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-D
A thermometer 
So I measured the ph of the water in our tap and it is 6.4. Is that bad?
Anyways I might get a new betta!
Also I got a pretty sweet CD player and two CDs so I am posting and listening


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Equipment run results.*

So I ran my equipment yesterday and found that my heater, a Marineland 10 watt stealth pro (this wasn't recalled) heats the water to 82 degrees Fahrenheit! And, it holds it there!!!!!!!!!!! Is this good for bettas? Also this is a preset heater and room temp is about 65 degrees. The filter is still in good condition. It is an ovation 210.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Well... The heater overheats. I just read it at 86 degrees


----------

